# Evil bikes 2012



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I heard 2010 and 2011 models had a problem, not sure what was it. 

I have been searching for info, but find nothing.

has anyone heard anything about Evil bikes lately? particularly their DH bike?


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw some pics of the newest DH frame, gonna be carbon from what I've read so it won't be cheap. Don't know if/when it'll be released though.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's some info from last year. I hear they're supposed to be releasing frames sometime not too late into this season, but that's just rumors so I wouldn't hold my breath unless you hear it from a reliable source.

Evil Undead - Pinkbike's Exclusive First Look - Pinkbike.com


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

The rear triangles would crack - on, like, ALL of them from what I heard. Everyone that I spoke with that had one (and there were several) had cracked theirs at one point. I'd avoid like the plague until you're sure they've fixed the issue.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's why they went with CF, apparently the quality control is tighter and "repeatable processes" are more possible with CF over welding aluminium.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

I hear it will be out in two weeks and be siiiiiiiick!


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

I also heard Evil is actively seeking new customers. Interested applicants should send in envelopes stuffed with cash and expect nothing in return. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

With all the options available today I wouldn't pick a company who let's their customers hang out to dry for over a year. The new bike looks good but I don't trust evil.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I really hope the company can pull itself together. I love the way my Revolt feels. I've compared it to Horst link, and then compared it to FSR and DW link on the same ride (Bike swapped for a rocky tech part with some friends) and even though I'm still working on tuning my suspension, the way my revolt feels blew the other two out of the water. The undead looks promising, I just really hope that Evil can make it work this time.

And the uprising.... wow carbon short travel bike goodness! I like how they kept the delta link system.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree it would suck to have cracked a frame and not receive resolution for over a year. Instead of saying "f" it and quitting, the owner of Evil has vowed to make good on all the aluminum cracked frames and provide carbon fiber frames. Development and testing of the new carbon frames has taken time and word is Evil is close to production.

If the owner of Evil Bikes follows through on his word, taking this route will end up costing him more than paying out on cracked frames. I hope Evil can rise to the occassion.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the damage has been done, i think. it's going to be really tough to recover from the negativity even through superior customer service.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

:yawn:

Great idea, complete lack of execution and ability to warranty their product. They might have made the best feeling bike on planet earth, but unfortunately they broke and their customer service was the worst on earth. How would you like to pay oodles of cash to buy a frame that breaks only to have the warranty dept. say "yup, we knew about that. Hang on and we'll get you a brand new replacement." 2-3 years later and people are still waiting on replacements.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Proto type first came out 14 months ago. Lots of Revolt owners are waiting on their replacement frames. You can read all the e-speculation and e-engineering you want right here.

Evil Undead

Saw the uprising this weekend in person and it certainly looks nice. Hoping Evil can turn it around, but I'd be leery of owning one for a season or three.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Since I saw the first Revolt, a white one, » What the Pros Ride: Steve Smith Evil Revolt - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource there. I thought I wanted one, and I thought it was a nice looking bike. But I was always kidn of wary of the linkage...

Well I never got the nerve or the money to order one, and when I was about to, I heard /read somewhere that they had production problems and that it was a Manufacturer quility thing, to which Evil went on searching for a better one, and it was all too unclear what was happening..

I still like the looks of the bike, but I havent found much information online about it. About the status of the issues, warranties, engineering problems, manufacturing, etc. The Evil Bikes website, looks certainly dead.

I thinks is nice from Evil to say they are replacing all aluminium with carbn frames as a warranty, cool! BUT is this even financially viable?

The damage is certainly done, expensive bike ,breaking like a glass sculpture, not nice...

I do hope that they get their act together and solve their Engineering issues, as well as their providers/manufacturing issues...

I just hope they wouldnt be so secretive... (although right now is perhaps the best for them)


----------



## angryhappyangry (Apr 12, 2012)

Here you go, looks like Cam Zink is selling his carbon undead. 

pinkbike.com/buysell/1064526/


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

cesalec said:


> The Evil Bikes website, looks certainly dead.


Search for Evil Bikes in facebook for more current information. From what I've seen it looks like things are going forward, and they are receiving funding from somewhere. Only time will tell how it goes. It is stupid what happened with their frame manufacturer, and it is shitty that some people probably had to struggle to replace the frame. However, it is also kind of sad that people don't understand the fine line that many small businesses walk (though I would have had someone there watching the production to make sure it goes right). I respect them for trying to make good on warranties. Most companies would have declared bankruptcy, and just restarted under a new identity.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

angryhappyangry said:


> Here you go, looks like Cam Zink is selling his carbon undead.
> 
> pinkbike.com/buysell/1064526/


Hmmm, wondering where he's going now?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> Hmmm, wondering where he's going now?


he's with hyper


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

saturnine said:


> he's with hyper


Ahhhhh. The Eric Carter/Pablo from Corsair project.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

ShimmerFade said:


> Search for Evil Bikes in facebook for more current information. From what I've seen it looks like things are going forward, and they are receiving funding from somewhere. Only time will tell how it goes. It is stupid what happened with their frame manufacturer, and it is shitty that some people probably had to struggle to replace the frame. However, it is also kind of sad that people don't understand the fine line that many small businesses walk (though I would have had someone there watching the production to make sure it goes right). I respect them for trying to make good on warranties. Most companies would have declared bankruptcy, and just restarted under a new identity.


They are well funded because the owner (Kevin) also owns and runs a successful advertising firm. He has not declared bankruptcy because he has no need to. Everyone else involved w/ Evil has gone elsewhere by now (Devinci, GT, etc).

Read this, it is very interesting.

The Story of Evil 2.0


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

honestly, IMO Kevin is putting fourth such a huge effort to bring Evil back and make it a success. He could have easily thrown in the towel, but he is passionate about and truly believes in Evil bikes. Yes it sucks to have to wait so long for a warranty replacement, but in all reality, replacing an aluminum frame with an amazing carbon version will make the wait well worth it.. Of course there are going to be a ton of critics out there, but part of the long wait was, and is due to the EXTENSIVE testing they've been doing on the Undead to make sure that these frames will be rock solid.. Good things take time, and it appears that Kevin, and everyone else at Evil really wants to ensure that they are 100% sure of the quality and durability of their product upon its release.. I, personally cannot wait to get my hands on the Undead, with the amount of R&D put into it, and all the past heart ache Evil has been dealt, I'd bet my left nut that this bike will be absolutely solid!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

jerry4064 said:


> honestly, IMO Kevin is putting fourth such a huge effort to bring Evil back and make it a success. He could have easily thrown in the towel, but he is passionate about and truly believes in Evil bikes. Yes it sucks to have to wait so long for a warranty replacement, but in all reality, replacing an aluminum frame with an amazing carbon version will make the wait well worth it.. Of course there are going to be a ton of critics out there, but part of the long wait was, and is due to the EXTENSIVE testing they've been doing on the Undead to make sure that these frames will be rock solid.. Good things take time, and it appears that Kevin, and everyone else at Evil really wants to ensure that they are 100% sure of the quality and durability of their product upon its release.. I, personally cannot wait to get my hands on the Undead, with the amount of R&D put into it, and all the past heart ache Evil has been dealt, I'd bet my left nut that this bike will be absolutely solid!


I'll believe it when I see it and when it doesn't break.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

jerry4064 said:


> it appears that Kevin, and everyone else at Evil really wants to ensure that they are 100% sure of the quality and durability of their product upon its release..


they should have taken this approach the first time around..


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rob-Bob said:


> they should have taken this approach the first time around..


Better late than never.. I'm sure it was never their intention to sell faulty bikes, just seems that issues with a crappy factory quickly got out of hand.. I'm in full support of these guys and their effort to work through all the bs, and deliver what will surely be an extremely reliable bike..


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

Rob-Bob said:


> they should have taken this approach the first time around..


Lol, yea I'm sure that their test models were all breaking and out of line, and they just went ahead and made them anyways..

I've reading quite a few stories lately of businesses leaving Asia because quality control issues were costing more than they were saving by manufacturing over there. They didn't have enough oversight over the production I would agree, but not much you can do when the manufacturer f's up so royally.

The reason they are going carbon in the first place is to try to avoid what killed the Revolt.

I really like my Sov, and I hope that Evil can right old wrongs. My opinion would probably be different had I bought a dud Revolt.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

ShimmerFade said:


> Search for Evil Bikes in facebook for more current information. From what I've seen it looks like things are going forward, and they are receiving funding from somewhere. Only time will tell how it goes. It is stupid what happened with their frame manufacturer, and it is shitty that some people probably had to struggle to replace the frame. However, it is also kind of sad that people don't understand the fine line that many small businesses walk (though I would have had someone there watching the production to make sure it goes right). I respect them for trying to make good on warranties. Most companies would have declared bankruptcy, and just restarted under a new identity.


In this I totally agree with you


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

ARider said:


> Read this, it is very interesting.
> 
> The Story of Evil 2.0


It was indeed interesting, I liked what the brand stood for, and liked the idea that they were rebels, and I really like the looks of their DH bike, and have uther faith in DW suspension desings.

I ´d love to give a try to an Undead DH bike, and if they finally get the quality where it should have always been, maybe even buying one. But being a privateer and not very good downhiller, I would need to absolutely feel asured they got it right this time before paying what I suppose would be in the range of other carbon dh bikes prices, expensive.

I saw the chilean urban race video of Polc, and he was riding an evil bike, it seemed to be handling the rought pretty good in a very rough race. Would that one be one of the new posible bikes?

I do hope Evil resurrects with top quality!


----------



## AlexZ28 (Aug 19, 2011)

angryhappyangry said:


> Here you go, looks like Cam Zink is selling his carbon undead.
> 
> pinkbike.com/buysell/1064526/


I was interested in buying it but I chose to wait til Evil starts selling them w/warranty.

They seem to be able to take the abuse:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

ShimmerFade said:


> They didn't have enough oversight over the production I would agree, but not much you can do when the manufacturer f's up so royally.


Well, the way other companies remedy this is either A. you have an agent in Taiwan that is paid and in charge of making sure this stuff happens. As in, they do QC during the production runs. or B. you have an employee (or owner) spend many months in Asia to make sure this happens during production. There are some companies that do a combination of the two.

Once you get a big shipment of frames to the states, it's really too late for a small company that is relying on getting those frames to dealers and customers. They can't really wait another 3-6 months to get a new batch in....and that can kill a small company.

If the Revolt owners who have been waiting for a year+ for a warranty replacement are taken care of, I will be duly impressed! I think it'd be cool to see them turn the ship around. To date, it's all been hype.

EB


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Update on Evil's facebook:

"After 2 long years we received the first small batch of Undead production frames. Rob Venables of Dunbar Cycles and #1 on the warranty list makes the drive from Vancouver to Seattle to pick up his frame... Thanks for the support Rob!"









I thinks it's amazing that evil is still honoring warranties and stuff. I've heard of a few undeads popping up in whistler and such...


----------



## Willowsford VA (Feb 7, 2012)

Love the Sov!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Moosey said:


> ...I thinks it's amazing that evil is still honoring warranties and stuff. I've heard of a few undeads popping up in whistler and such...


you link a picture to the first guy with a production frame, which he just got because he went and picked it up, yet you spout off drivel about "hearing" of some already in whistler. really?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you link a picture to the first guy with a production frame, which he just got because he went and picked it up, yet you spout off drivel about "hearing" of some already in whistler. really?


yea, that's the first production frame. Doesn't mean he's the only one with one. I've heard of multiple spottings of Undeads in whistler. Don't mean people are spotting production frames... what?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i suppose, but i'm pretty sure only a couple team riders actually had a prototype and every time one of them popped up somewhere, people were all over it and the interwebz went crazy about it...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Moosey said:


> I thinks it's amazing that evil is still honoring warranties and stuff. I've heard of a few undeads popping up in whistler and such...


Popping up or just popping?


----------

